# Previous TDi owners



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

So I’m posting this just because I found it funny and thought I’d share. 

I had a 2010 Jetta TDi that was going to be part of my down payment for my model 3, but it broke and I had to do the whole buy back thing a year earlier than I wanted. But I was all into following the fix etc since it was pretty interesting. 

So I got my plates for my model 3 today in the mail. No custom plate or anything. But it came as 8EGR###. 

I was staring at it for a while going why does EGR sound so fimilar, and then it dawned on me. 

EGR exhaust gas recirculation. Which is a way for gas / Diesel engines to reduce their NOx emissions. 

It has come full circle.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Derik said:


> So I'm posting this just because I found it funny and thought I'd share.
> I had a 2010 Jetta TDi that was going to be part of my down payment for my model 3, but it broke and I had to do the whole buy back thing a year earlier than I wanted. But I was all into following the fix etc since it was pretty interesting.
> So I got my plates for my model 3 today in the mail. No custom plate or anything. But it came as 8EGR###.
> I was staring at it for a while going why does EGR sound so fimilar, and then it dawned on me.
> ...


Oh, man, the EGR valve... that takes me back. I drove an '03 Golf TDI for 8+ years, and kept trying to work up the guts to find someone with VAG-COM to do "the EGR valve mod" to prevent the intake from clogging up every few years (since 90% of my driving at the time was in stop-and-go traffic).

It was sad, because that car would slowly degrade from being a total beast off the line to one of the slow, clunking diesels of yore, at which point it became dangerous to merge into traffic going faster than 35 mph. At some point, I bit the bullet and just had the local VW stealership clean everything out, and that briefly restored it to stock performance for a few months... before degrading once again.

Then I traded it in for a 2013 Volt and never looked back.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I’m never looking back to the TDi again. 

I have nothing to compare against the model 3. I loved my TDi, but they aren’t even in the same galaxy.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Oh, man, the EGR valve... that takes me back. I drove an '03 Golf TDI for 8+ years, and kept trying to work up the guts to find someone with VAG-COM to do "the EGR valve mod" to prevent the intake from clogging up every few years.


I had a Chevy S-10 that decided to start idling like crap one day. Did an internet search and found it was a common problem, usually caused by the EGR valve becoming clogged. I disconnected the EGR, and sure enough, there was a big hunk of carbon stuck in there keeping it from operating correctly. So yes, I also have the hates for EGR valves.


----------

